
Toy Story 2 Got Deleted Twice, Once on Accident, Again on Purpose (2012) - jmsflknr
https://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/
======
scarface74
_Then she would receive incremental updates over her ISDN internet connection.
For those not in the know, that was like two 56kbps modems duct taped together
(welcome to 1998)._

This one quote is an example of how a real tech journalist site should explain
technology to a wider audience. Even though not technically correct, it’s
close enough. The article was the right mix of technical and approachable.

Compare this to anything written about technology in the NYT.

~~~
fatnoah
> For those not in the know, that was like two 56kbps modems duct taped
> together (welcome to 1998)

Agree. One of my early professional experiences was as an intern on the Remote
Access at Sun Microsystems. My first task was to detect connections to the
ISDN modem bank and push firmware and software updates down the line to the
subscriber. The author's description is pretty much how I described things to
others.

------
ikarandeep
A fascinating article. Reminds you that backups are useless unless you verify
you can restore the data.

------
lostgame
'It was not a good movie.'

I personally would love to know more about the original story!

